# Rewinding film in automatic SLR



## benjyman345 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi,

I was taking a multiple exposure shot using my film slr and was rewinding the film so that I could then take the second part of the photograph.

I pressed the rewind button and it rewound the film right back into the canister. How can I get the film leader out again so I can reload it into my camera and then fast forward the film (take photographs in darkroom)?

Thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 10, 2007)

most camera shops sell film retrievers for a couple of £, but try looking through your cameras manual, if its a recent fully auto camera there'll be a button or setting to prevent the auto wind from advancing the film to allow you multi exposures. H


----------



## benjyman345 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks. 

I took the film to a photo shop and they retrieved the film leader and I put it back in the camera and advanced it to shot 21... where I previously rewound it. and the camera automatically rewound the film  once I got to photo 21. It seems that It now thinks the end of the film is shot 21!

How do I stop this occuring.

I have a pentax MZ-50

thanks


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 10, 2007)

Benjy... sorry but I don't think you'll have much success here. The MZ-50 was the most basic in the MZ line. It doesn't have a multiple exposure mode, nor is the rewind programmable.

If you want to try multiple exposures, I'm afraid the only solution I can suggest is to try either an older manual body, or a more advanced auto one.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 10, 2007)

Or hack it so it can't advance the film.

If you have a local photoshop where the staff know you then they will most likely retrieve the end for free.


----------



## JIP (Oct 10, 2007)

If you are actually trying to advance out to the frame you shot to do another exposure forget it.  No matter how hard you try toy will never get the frames aligned right.  There are probably a million different ways yuo cas n load that roll of folm that will give you a different alighnment.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you try taking out the batteries for a while and then doing a 'reboot'?

The camera really shouldn't be designed that way because of the differing sized rolls of 135 film and may forget what it was doing is why I'm asking.


----------

